# Found a deal at Walmart



## wek29 (Jun 26, 2012)

This is my 1st post here, so if I completely screw this up let me know. Went grocery shopping with the wife at Walmart in Amelia and as we passed Sporting goods I saw some fishing displays. The sign on the display said $1.50 but there were tons of items on there that were usually more expensive so I figured it was a mistake. The guy at the gun counter wasn't busy so I asked him about it and he said the prices were right. He even took me over to the regular fishing stuff and showed me the regular priced items at $5.88 for some of the lures. I am new to fishing, but this seems like a really good deal. They also have some stuff for $.96 and $1.96. Here's a pic to give you an idea. All of this was the $1.50 stuff. I grabbed some of everything but to be honest I have no idea how to use some of it!!! I should have taken a picture of the display. I may go back tomorrow and do that.


----------



## Taytay (Mar 20, 2013)

That's a good deal it seems to me never can have enough extra items


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

Awesome deal! Especially on those crank baits.


----------



## Crappie addict (Mar 19, 2013)

I got some too. A half dozen crank baits and some Yum walleye grubs. Get them while they last!


----------



## mkl (Apr 17, 2011)

Wonder if this is going on at other Walmarts... I may check the Florence, KY Walmart this evening. Those Rebel lures are really good.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

welcome to the site and walmart has good lures


----------



## Crappie addict (Mar 19, 2013)

I have found them at several Cincinnati Walmarts.


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Those white Yum! curley tails and the Lazy Ike would work great for the Walleye over at Brookville. 

Thanks much!


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

mkl said:


> Wonder if this is going on at other Walmarts... I may check the Florence, KY Walmart this evening. Those Rebel lures are really good.


yes they are at every walmart.


----------



## sbeetz (Mar 24, 2013)

After the "snow" I will check Walmart in Florence. Also if anyone has a good fishing spot in Florence, please let me know.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

back when bass pro was having there big sales, I stopped in the Colerain ave. Walmart thats North of I-275 they hardly had any fishing stuff! maybe the one down the road has a bigger selection. I ended up picking up a nice 7ft crappie pole from Afield sporting goods on Harrison ave. in the Taylor creek area, Id recommend Afield to anyone, nice selection good prices, but limited hours.


----------



## mkl (Apr 17, 2011)

sbeetz said:


> After the "snow" I will check Walmart in Florence. Also if anyone has a good fishing spot in Florence, please let me know.


Camp Ernst is the go-to fishing lake in that area. It's heavily fished and best if you have a boat to fish the other end. It has bass and crappie but don't expect great numbers or size of either of those.

Two years ago, they started putting in channel catfish and trout. You can catch a lot of channel catfish when it warms up. They just put 2,500 trout in there last Thursday. I was there yesterday. Many people were catching them from the bank. There's a lot of trout in that lake right now.


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

That black diamond Rebel minnow in the bottom right hand corner has caught me more fish than I can shake a stick at.
AMAZING go to crank; it catches anything.


----------



## sbeetz (Mar 24, 2013)

mkl said:


> Camp Ernst is the go-to fishing lake in that area. It's heavily fished and best if you have a boat to fish the other end. It has bass and crappie but don't expect great numbers or size of either of those.
> 
> Two years ago, they started putting in channel catfish and trout. You can catch a lot of channel catfish when it warms up. They just put 2,500 trout in there last Thursday. I was there yesterday. Many people were catching them from the bank. There's a lot of trout in that lake right now.


Thanks, I don't have a boat. Its all bank fishing for me.


----------



## eagle451 (Apr 21, 2010)

I do not have a boat and I like to bank fish with bobber and worms or minnows. I might try lures.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

nice pick up man that looks like a deal from a mile away those rebel lures are good actually everything I see that you got looks good and to all of you guys who don't use lures and don't know "how" to use them. learn like I did tie it on and real it in and work it like its injured= BASS...lure fishing is the best and I started when I was probably 9 or 10 years old and will not turn my back sure live bait fishing is fun but there's a time and place for that and I don't know of either  I wont lie though I catch my self rarely having the urge to put on a minnow for some crappie the reward I think is so much sweeter when you have caught a fish with your own knowledge and skill and trickery to pull in a trophy.

my dad always told me suckers buy live bait.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Every spring we hit our local Wallyworld for those $1.96 cotton cordel glitter shad. They only stock them in the spring and after they are gone thats it till next spring unless the manager orders another box of those assorted baits. Even then they're not guaranteed to get anymore. We add our own extras to them and do real good. The hooks need changed out with better ones cause they dont stay hooked up long enough to boat the fish. I'm going to try some Trokars and see if we do any better this year.
Nice thread, gr8 topic and welcome aboard.
donm


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Posted about this same deal a day before..some great stuff..what really sucks is i work at walmart and its very hard to not go over there after work for more.. Already raided it twice and plan on going back over there Thursday!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm in Amelia also,have to run up after work.


----------



## mkl (Apr 17, 2011)

I stopped in Walmart in Florence last night. No sale items. The Rebel cranks were their normal $5 ish price. Good to know some got some deals though.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

mkl said:


> I stopped in Walmart in Florence last night. No sale items. The Rebel cranks were their normal $5 ish price. Good to know some got some deals though.


the walmart on tuttle in springfield has boxes and boxes of rebel and hedon lures for 1.50 each there on the end cabinet by the fishing stuff...


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

sbeetz said:


> After the "snow" I will check Walmart in Florence. Also if anyone has a good fishing spot in Florence, please let me know.


Once you're able to send a PM shoot one my way. I live near Florence and fish all over that area.


----------



## sbeetz (Mar 24, 2013)

BassAddict83 said:


> Once you're able to send a PM shoot one my way. I live near Florence and fish all over that area.


Will do, I fish the mouth of the licking often and was looking for something closer to home. I live close to the post office in Florence.
Also so that I am not 100% off topic I plan to go to Walmart when the wife gets home from work.


----------



## sbeetz (Mar 24, 2013)

Just got back from Florence Walmart, they have a new display of $.96 and $1.96 baits. They aren't rebel or yum, they are some off brand, but I bought a few lures anyway.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

not sure if someone else already said this bc I didn't read through all the posts but I'm pretty sure the walmart I pop in has these all the time for this price. Not to say it isn't a good deal.. one of those $1 lures (cotton cordell, not pictured) has caught me more lm than any other lure I've ever used.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

They have them at the Lebanon Wal Mart. I picked some up, thanks for the heads up. Interesting that all the hard baits say "Pradco Baits" near the barcode. They must all be the same company.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

gibson330usa said:


> They have them at the Lebanon Wal Mart. I picked some up, thanks for the heads up. Interesting that all the hard baits say "Pradco Baits" near the barcode. They must all be the same company.


I just looked up Pradco

http://www.ebscoind.com/PRADCOFishing.asp


----------

